# Αντί πασιέντζας!



## Elsa (Apr 30, 2009)

Παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα ένα βιβλίο από το Book Depository και βρήκα πολύ διασκεδαστικό το λινκ που σου δείχνει τι αγοράζουν οι πελάτες τους σε όλο τον κόσμο. Αν έχετε χρόνο για σκότωμα, δείτε το! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

High score πώς κάνεις; (τo competitive freak τής παρέας)


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> High score πώς κάνεις;


Αγοράζοντας περισσότερα από αυτούς, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2012)

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι ένα σετ βιβλίων που παρήγγειλα από το Άμαζον είναι φτηνότερο στο Book Depository κατά 10€, και αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι δεν έχει και έξοδα παράδοσης... :angry:

Αυτά παθαίνω για να μη θυμάμαι...


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2012)

Μ' είχε ρωτήσει τις προάλλες ο Νίκελ γιατί έκανα μια μεγάλη αγορά (17 βιβλία απ' το amazon.com και 5 από το amazon.fr*) απ' το άμαζον κι όχι από το B/D. Μπήκα τώρα στο B/D για να δω αν τα έχουν και να συγκρίνω τιμές. Δεν είχαν σχεδόν κανένα, κι όσα τα είχαν ήταν από ακριβότερα έως πολύ ακριβότερα.


* Του εξηγούσα ότι παίρνω απ' το amazon.fr κάποιους τίτλους που τους έχει φθηνότερους απ' τους Αμερικάνους, αλλά οι Γάλλοι έχουν το αδιανόητο: εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μόνο στα γαλλικά (θεωρητικά έχουν και στ' αγγλικά, αλλά πάντα μου 'λεγε η εκάστοτε υπάλληλος πως αγνοεί την αγγλική!!!!!!!), ότι δεν μπαίνω στο .de γιατί θα πάθω ζαλάδα απ' τα γερμανικά, ότι δεν αγοράζω απ' το .co.uk επειδή είναι σε λίρες κι ότι τ' όνειρό μου είναι ένα ιρλανδικό άμαζον: αγγλικά & ευρώ.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2012)

Ναι, το Άμαζον έχει σαφέστατα μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία, όμως δεν είναι όλοι του οι τίτλοι φτηνότεροι, καταπώς φαίνεται...


Zazula said:


> * Του εξηγούσα ότι παίρνω απ' το amazon.fr κάποιους τίτλους που τους έχει φθηνότερους απ' τους Αμερικάνους, αλλά οι Γάλλοι έχουν το αδιανόητο: εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μόνο στα γαλλικά (θεωρητικά έχουν και στ' αγγλικά, αλλά πάντα μου 'λεγε η εκάστοτε υπάλληλος πως αγνοεί την αγγλική!!!!!!!),



Αχαχαχαχαχα! Να δεις ρεσεψιονίστ που αυτοαποκαλείται bilingue να λέει μόνο «καλησπέρα» και «καλημέρα» στα αγγλικά, να καταλάβεις πώς γίνεται να αγνοεί την αγγλική η εκάστοτε υπάλληλος :) Το .φρ πάντως είναι όντως πιο φτηνό από το .com, συχνά και από το co.uk. Εχω διασταυρώσει ότι αυτό που σου δημιουργεί ζαλάδα είναι ακόμα πιο φτηνό, βέβαια.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2012)

Προφανώς εξαρτάται απ' το τι ψάχνεις (εγώ αγόρασα πανεπιστημιακά κττ, σχεδόν τπτ μέινστριμ). Η πλάκα είναι που βρήκα ευρωπαϊκές εκδόσεις φθηνότερες στο αμερικάνικο άμαζον. :)


----------



## azimuthios (May 15, 2012)

Το Β/D είναι ασφαλές;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2013)

Παρέλαβα σήμερα το πρωί από το ταχυδρομείο αυτό το βιβλίο: The Oxford Handbook of Language and Law. Η χαμηλότερη τιμή του στην αγορά κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 100€ σε όλους τους ιστότοπους που πουλούν βιβλία. Μέχρι και η έκδοση για Kindle είναι ακριβή, γύρω στα 66€. 

Ωστόσο, έτυχε και βρήκα ένα μεταχειρισμένο στο amazon.de με 17€ το οποίο και παρήγγειλα. Έλεγε στην περιγραφή του βιβλίου ότι είναι μέτρια φθαρμένο το εξώφυλλο και είχα μεγάλη απορία να δω πώς θα είναι, γιατί περίμενα να είναι σκισμένο ή πολύ ζουληγμένο αλλά έλεγα «ε, δεν με πειράζει, το περιεχόμενο μετράει».

Ε, το βιλίο ήρθε τελικά και έχει μια πάρα πολύ ελαφριά φθορά το κάτω μέρος του χάρτινου εξωφύλλου (πώς το λέμε αλήθεια στα ελληνικά το jacket; ) την οποία ούτως ή άλλως θα την αποκτούσε μετά από μερικά βάλε-βγάλε στο ράφι, και κατά τα άλλα είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση! 

Νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο το ότι ήταν από την αποθήκη του Άμαζον, όπως έγραφε και στην περιγραφή, δεν το είχε δηλαδή ιδιώτης. Είπα να το καταθέσω κι εδώ να το έχετε υπ' όψιν όσοι αγοράζετε βιβλία από το Άμαζον. :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2013)

κουβερτούρα.


----------

